# Where Did You Get Your THM?



## thistle93 (May 30, 2014)

Hi! This is for you that have gone through or are going through a THM program.

Where did you go or going for THM? Recommend that seminary/school? 

Who was or is supervising professor? Recommend them? 

How many just got/getting THM or did you pursue or perusing PHD?

Was it worth it or waste of time/money? 

Thank you! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 30, 2014)

thistle93 said:


> Was it worth it or waste of time/money?



That depends on your purpose for getting the degree. If you want to eventually pursue a Ph.D, then it will definitely be beneficial. If you simply want to be a pastor, you might be better served pursuing a D.Min instead because it will open up more opportunities for you.


----------



## JOwen (May 30, 2014)

1. Presently completing mine @ PRTS/recommend. 
2. Dr. Jerry M Bilkes/ recommend.
3. I will not go on to a Ph.D as I do not desire a professorship. 
4. Worth or waste of time and money? Worth it for me, and I hope for my flock also. Only time will tell. Ask again in 35 years, DV.


----------

